# Man Door Hinges



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2012)

We have some squeaky door hinges, just wondering if PB Blaster is the way I should go.

zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 13, 2012)

On a stove, try graphite.
On a regular door, use 3 in 1 oil or something.

PB Blaster is for getting things unstuck, it's not a long-term lubricant.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 13, 2012)

zapny said:
			
		

> We have some squeaky door hinges, just wondering if PB Blaster is the way I should go.
> 
> zap


PB makes a silicon spray I use for anything in the house. It doesnt have the odor that regular PB has.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2012)

Adios, I think I'll try the graphite on the stove hinges, needs some after three years of use.

luckilLEE, I'll grab some of the silicon spray from PB, we have the other for removing rusted bolts.


Thanks
Zap


----------



## billb3 (Feb 13, 2012)

If the pins come out, I like to coat them with STP oil treatment. The thick gooey stuff. 
I don't think I've ever put any in an engine, but it makes a good lube for low RPM sleeve bearings and things.
Outlasts white lube by a wide margin any where I've used it.


----------



## pen (Feb 13, 2012)

For inside the house I'm a fan of jigaloo







pen


----------



## ironpony (Feb 13, 2012)

had a body shop guy tell me years ago to use vaseline on anything you might bump or touch
EX. get on clothes or hands
vaseline washes off most others stain


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 13, 2012)

For the door hinges on my stove I have had the best success with 90 weight gear oil. I use it to lube motorcycle chains so there is always some around. The stuff won't cook down into coal like antiseize or hi-temp grease. 

I could not find graphite dry lube.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 14, 2012)

That sucks, I love the smell of PB Blaster.  Kroil smells even better though.



			
				luckilLEE said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorcycle chain lube on the door hinges.  Get the kind that drys to a waxy coating, not the black oily stuff.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 14, 2012)

Tri-FlowÂ® Superior Lubricant Aerosol penetrates well and persists.  ATF if you can stand the smell.


----------



## EJL923 (Feb 14, 2012)

I used high temp anit seize about a month after i received my stove due to squeaking.  That was 3 years ago.  Im guessing i will never have to do it again.  My pins are separate from the door, so i took out the pins and out a very thin coating on them. In fact, i almost wiped it all off, it still leaves a nice film of graphite. Its not visible, and doesn't drip.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 14, 2012)

I went with the PB Blaster Spray for Garage Doors & Hinges, the squeak is gone. High temp anti seize is next for the door on the woodstove, it's not squeaking but just want to give it a shot.

zap


----------



## danham (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried high temp anti-seize lube, but even that has an odor when it gets hot. Gear oil? Nasty smells. 90-weight is formulated to resist extreme pressure (think squished by gear teeth), not high temps.

I keep meaning to grab some powdered graphite, but this morning I decided to try cleaning up the hinges and pins with a wire brush and then "scribbled" on the mating surfaces with an old pencil. Perfect, and I assume no smell, and no cost. We'll see how long it lasts.

-dan


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 3, 2012)

I use silicone vacuum grease from my lab.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Mar 4, 2012)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> That sucks, I love the smell of PB Blaster.  Kroil smells even better though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  #1 on Kroil works better than PB as well I get it by the 5gal. used better but good stuff.

               Whitepine2


----------

